# Lelit Elizabeth shorting.



## lelit_elizabeth (Dec 13, 2020)

Has anyone had any issues with their Lelit Elizabeth causing the house RCD to trip? 
With the lelit off, when I switch it on at the wall, it's tripping the RCD. 
I'm imagining there might be some condensation on the power input, or drips from the reservoir has caused a problem.

It is odd that the power supply is directly under the reservoir with no obvious safe routing of any potential spillages.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

lelit_elizabeth said:


> Has anyone had any issues with their Lelit Elizabeth causing the house RCD to trip?
> With the lelit off, when I switch it on at the wall, it's tripping the RCD.
> I'm imagining there might be some condensation on the power input, or drips from the reservoir has caused a problem.
> 
> It is odd that the power supply is directly under the reservoir with no obvious safe routing of any potential spillages.


 Unplug your machine. Take the top off. Check for leaks, specially from the X connector. That is directly above the group solenoid valve. If one of the hoses has disconnected for whichever reason, it will leak on top of the solenoid, which will short circuit the solenoid straight away causing the RCD to trip.

image copyright: Lelit, from DavecUK's review. 
View attachment 44997


Needless to say: report back. If you are not comfortable, contact your reseller and they should sort something out under warranty. .


----------

